# Is this RO/DI unit any good?



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...09810&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_6580wt_1139


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just my opinion. Plasic containers does not matter. Matter types of membranes inside.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

